# Molds for Concrete Headstones



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Vacu-form molds would do it. But creating a vacu-form machine is a very involved process. Although, I have seen some molds for sale on eBay!


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, what were you using to keep you foam ones in the ground? We get really horrible winds here as well. We put two rebar in the ground per headstone and then have holes drilled in the bottom of the headstones. Haven't lost one yet.


----------



## Head Spook (Aug 25, 2005)

My husband has started using liquid nails on the bottom of our stones and then we pile leaves up around it to cover it up. Works well in keeping the stones in place.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

jk, we have only used wires that are inserted in the bottom and then pushed into the ground. I think part of the problem is that the gravestones aren't thick enough... 

I like the idea of liquid nails. I'm definitely going to have to re think this. Still, I like the idea of making concrete ones. Hmmm. I'd better make a decision soon!


----------



## propmastertucson (Mar 7, 2005)

*Rebar*

I would like to suggest an idea. If you can find the type of foam that they use to side house’s with before they are stucco. You may want to cut out a duplicate of your headstones, cut two small channels in each piece and insert a 1/2 section of pvc and glue it to the back of the stone. This would give you a way to use rebar that would fit into the pvc and not damage your headstones.


----------



## jcarpenter2 (May 30, 2004)

I bought a very long spade drill bit that was the diameter of the PVC pipe. Drilled up into the bottom of my tomb (12-18 inches), placed liquid nails on the pvc (length of the hole you drilled) and inserted it. Hammer Rebar 12 inches into the ground leaving the same amount of rebar out of the ground as thelength of your hole and pvc pipe, and slide the tombstone on. Haven't lost one yet. Remember, if you only use one rebar per stone, no problem. If it is a wide tombstone and you decide to use two rebar sections, ensure your rebar placement on the ground is accurate.


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Here are 2 sellers on eBay that have concrete tombstone molds:

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZtm*creative*designQQhtZ-1


http://stores.ebay.com/C-DESIGNS


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

While not a big fan of "wet-sand" molds, an aged tombstone is the perfect object to cast using the technique.

It will allow you to easily change the tombstone, so you don't end up with several identical stones, it's fairly simple to do, and probably the cheapest mold to make.

Basically, it's just a box (bigger than your stone) with enough damp sand in it to allow you to make a negative impression of the desired shape. Fill it with cement, let it set up, remove it and clean off the loose sand. fix the mold and repeat as necessary

If you want "carved in" lettering, you can make letter molds, using latex or silicone and sculpted or bought letters. Use the letter mold to make WATER-BASED CLAY letters, not oil-based or polymer clay! Place these "sacrificial letters" reading backwards, on the surface of the sand. When you remove the set concrete the letters will stay in the stone, but since they are made of water-based clay, just spray it with a hose to clean the clay out.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I was going to get those same molds on ebay but decided not to because their only 14" tall....to short for me...so I used foam bored and put it up with rebar and PVC and it worked well.


----------



## Dark Gardener (Mar 10, 2005)

Hmmm...hubby and I have toyed with the idea of pouring our own concrete stones as well. Here are some of our thoughts...*please feel free to expound*...

We thought that we would make a box shaped form from 2x4's with plywood backing- we were going to use a couple strips of wide rubber molding (the kind they use for public bathrooms) placed inside the box forming a curved "V" arch at one end, giving it that old gothic look. We'd have to use something to keep the molding in place. *We are going to make our stones quite long as we are planning to place them into the ground permanantly. *
*

I also thought about digging a mold right in the ground.* It would be similar to pouring your concrete into a sand mold I think. Your stone would have softer craggy crumbly-looking edges and each one would be completely individual. And to make things a little more convenient, we were thinking that we would dig the molds right where the stones would be placed- eliminating moving the heavy stones too awfully far, and saving on some of our digging. 


I haven't worked out the details for words or images on the stones as of yet...
*do they make a Dremel bit that will carve into concrete?* I was kind of thinking that I may not even need words on the stones, as they will be gathered in a softly-lit grouping, shrouded in fog...

Maybe we'll wait for a couple of breezy crisp fall days and put our theories to the test...


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

My thoughts, for what they're worth...
On the way to looking up sandcasting, I came across plans for a birdbath. So, this summer, I made one. It didn't have a true base, so here's what we did:
We got some of the plastic lawn edging and used it to make a round shape. It should be even better as an arch type shape. We poured it on our basement floor, as that's somewhat more level than the ground outside, but any flat area will work for you. We used plastic wrap underneath and along the sides to keep it in place. It actually was painter's plastic we got from Reny's. So, in other words, do it flat on the ground. Smoothed out the top so it looked good. At this point, before it dries, you could do your carvings in the concrete (just like we did as kids when new sidewalks were put in place Hehe). What I'm saying is to do it so it's laying flat on the ground, with its back away from you, then you'll be able to carve into the front. I hope this is clear. If not let me know and I'll try to draw a picture of what I meant.


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

if you use the rubber edging, make sure you reinforce all the edges. Cement can be heavy and it will push out all the non reinforced edges.

Make sense?


----------



## Halloweenville (Oct 9, 2004)

Back to rebar - what is the best way to cut to length. I haven't worked with metal very much, so don't know how best to move forward. Thanks.


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

pneumatic cut off wheel(if you have it). Oxy-Acetylene Torch(if you have it). Or elbow grease and a hack saw. 

Hack saw would be the cheapest way. And it would be a good work out!


----------



## Doug B (Oct 12, 2004)

The eBay molds are nice but small. I use these for my pet tombstones, yes real pets, it also makes a good Halloween prop. I came up with an idea of rolling clay into strings and use that to form letters. The letters can be stuck to the mold (in reverse) and form the name in the tombstone. After molding you can wash the clay out of the concrete with a hose. Also the correct hose pressure on a almost cured cement makes a nice aged look.

As for the foam tombstones I made a base by wrapping the outside of the bottom edge with 1 x 3 wood boards. This makes a stepped look on the base and adds a lot of weight to the stone. On the bottom of the stone I screw into the wood border a plywood base painted flat black. I then use tent wire spikes to secure the base to the lawn. Short of a tornado I don’t think you could find wind to blow the stone away. With a few leaves or hand full of dirt the plywood base is hidden.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow! There's a lot of good advice here. I'm going to try using rebar. Hopefully I can start creating this weekend!

_<I'm running out of time!>_


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

WARNING!
When digging or puncturing the earth if you are going deeper than just 4 inches remember buried electrical lines, gas lines!
In Illinois you are supposed to call J.U.L.I.E. first they all come out and mark all the lines for you, then if they mis-marked a line and you break it, it's their fault.


----------

